
Apple responds to diversity criticism - lladnar
https://mic.com/articles/153854/apple-responds-to-diversity-criticism-we-had-a-canadian-onstage-at-i-phone-7-event#.sNMqdpD6s
======
tracker1
Considering the U.S. population is 63% white, that point of diversity isn't
too far off at all... 72% male is a bigger issue...

